# 1952 Omega 265 Calibre



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry but i posted a thread about my omega 252 caibre watch but on closer inspection it is a 265 calibre - looks like wrote it down incorrectly......sorry !! Thanks for all the people who replyed to the post though........there seems to be some info about the 265 on the internet is it any good though ??


----------

